# Decorate/Cover a Fuse box.



## kimbalee

Has anyone covered, or decorated a fuse box in a creative way? Do you have a photo?

I am thinking of either covering or painting my fuse box. Is there a certain paint I should use? 

Any ideas?

Thanks!


----------



## jlhaslip

I have used an Ikea roll up blind to cover a panel box.


----------



## Wildie

How about a mirror door, similar to what is found on medicine cabinets.


----------



## shapeshifter

My fuse box is recessed into the wall so I painted it the same color as the wall. Fortunately, I had some framed art work that I liked so I hung it over the fuse box door. It's easy to get to, but no one knows it's there. By the way, my fuse box is on a prominent wall in my living room.


----------



## kimbalee

Thanks


----------



## Wildie

Don't disguise the panel too much! 
For instance if you had a grease fire on a stove, the firemen would need to be able find the panel quickly!
Or if smoke was coming from out of a wall, it would be important for someone to kill the power.

One time I was employed by a large university and was called in, as a whole wing was dead.
I searched and searched for the breaker panel more than an hour before I found it behind a wall hung,collage.
Fortunately, thye circuit was dead, rather burning something.


----------



## shapeshifter

Wildie, you make a good point. I'll try to adapt my solution or somehow figure out a way to alert firefighters to it's location.


----------



## goose134

Maybe you could cover it with a painting of your panel.:jester:


----------



## canadaclub

Excellent post Wildie:thumbsup: Maybe she can hide it behind a picture of a..hmmm...fuse box!:laughing:

Dang! Goose beat me to it!


----------



## oh'mike

Boy--I like that idea!


----------



## bbo

or paint it like a safe, any would be robbers would open it up .. reach inside .... and hopefully get what's coming to them.


----------

